# 155 Long Tom project



## jartzh (May 20, 2013)

1/6 scale. Made out of wood,plastic, and metal.
Adding the details now.
Its going to the Veterans Museum in Huntsville Texas.
I am suggesting they make a diarama using it and GI Joes. 
Are there any 1/6 scalers here who have experience with sandbags, crates,...?


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks good. And big!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That's looking cool. For 1/6 sandbags I would find the ooooold (probably 1980s) Fine Scale Modeler magazine article on making 1/35 sandbags using tissue paper, string and sand... Would be a lot easier in 1/6 and you could use some fine cloth or something like model airplane Silkspan.


----------

